# Cucumber Ideas



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got 2 large cucumbers sitting on my counter.  Seems like I'm getting one at least every other day, so many more to come.  I've been giving some away but I'd like to come up with some different recipes to reach for besides putting them on salads or mix with a vinegar solution.  Any ideas?  These are your regular kind of cucumbers you purchase at the store.....not the pickling or the seedless.


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

How about cold cucumber soup? It's so tasty!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you ever tried frying them like you would green tomatoes? Tastes pretty good!! A cool cucumber soup is very refreshing on a summer day too.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2006)

Thai cucumber salad.

Some rice vinegar, fish sauce, sugar, hot pepper.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> How about cold cucumber soup? It's so tasty!


 
Do you have a recipe?


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

An appy I like, run a fork though the skin, to make stripes, prepare a crab (or any seafood - shrimp, salmon, tuna) salad, cut the cukes in chunks, hollow out a bit of the inside and stuff with the crab salad.

Make a Taziki (can never spell it) sauce, (Greek) for falafels, or sammys - add the cukes to yogurt, fresh dill weed, and diced red onions.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

Greek Cucumber Salad

1 cup cucumber diced 
1 cup tomato chopped 
3/4 can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1/4 cup kalamata olives sliced
3-6 scallions slices
handful of parsley chopped
juice of 1 lemon
1 clove garlic minced
1 teaspoon sugar
salt and pepper to taste
2-3 tablespoons EVOO
2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
toasted pita bread torn (optional)
feta cheese to crumble on top (optional)


Combine the cuckes, tomato, chickpeas, olives, scallions, and parsley in a bowl.

Whisk lemon juice, garlic, sugar, salt, and pepper. Drizzle EVOO into lemon mixture while whisking. Stir in mint. Adjust seasonings to taste.

Toss salad with vinaigrette and toasted pita and feta (if using). Serve at room temp.


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Greek Cucumber Salad
> 
> 1 cup cucumber diced
> 1 cup tomato chopped
> ...


 
This sounds delish, GB.  Copied and saved.  Thank you.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

It is one if my favorites Mish. I hope you like it as much as I do. This is one of Kitchenelfs favorites also.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 19, 2006)

How about stuffing them with cream cheese??


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks everyone for your suggestions.....they sound wonderful.  GB, I've never had a chickpea so this one will be interesting.  Can you describe the flavor of a chickpea?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

I do not know of anything else that tastes anything even close to a chickpea. All I can tell you is that they are nutritious and absolutely delicious!


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

a chickpea is a garbanzo bean.

Also, as to the cool cuke soup, there are so many recipes out there and I usually wing it! 
 Usually, I'll cook some green onions and sliced/peeled cukes in butter, and then when they're really soft, I'll add flour to make a roux. Then, add chicken broth and let simmer. Then, let it cool down, and you can either push through a seive or use a stick blender. Either way, you don't want chunks. Then, add cream. Chill and serve with a dollop of sour cream and a fresh cuke slice on top.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Wow! Thanks everyone for your suggestions.....they sound wonderful. GB, I've never had a chickpea so this one will be interesting. Can you describe the flavor of a chickpea?


 
Ever have hummos?  That's chickpea spread.  Also called "garbanzo bean."


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Ever have hummos? That's chickpea spread. Also called "garbanzo bean."


 
Can't say that I have.  Its only been in the last few years that I've ventured out of my safety box and started trying new things.  Also, trying old things I never liked in the past. I'm surprised at all the things I'd been missing out on and the things I like now that I didn't use to like or think I liked. I'm going to have to try these though.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

I buy them canned Sizz. I find that much easier than dried. Just open the can and pour then into a collander then rinse with water.

If you want to try them to see if you like them you can usually find them at salad bars.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2006)

Absolutely try some hummus!  With pita bread or crackers.

I live on the stuff.  Pita spread with hummus and stuffed with sliced cukes
would be good.

I like Cedar's brand, but there are others too.  Available in any grocery store.


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> It is one if my favorites Mish. I hope you like it as much as I do. This is one of Kitchenelfs favorites also.


 
GB, I took one look and I knew, I will have to make this one.  This would be my pick for recipe of the month.


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

Chickpeas are delightful, sizz. When I go to a salad bar, I add some to cottage cheese, beets, & tomatoes. Give them a try.

A cuke and tomato salad is yummy with red onions and a vinaigrette - as a side or on its own. 

Hope it's okay to ask a question re chickpeas here, since it was brought up. Some recipes call for rinsing them. Should one rinse canned chickpeas? TIA.

And, am I correct is assuming hot house cukes are seedless?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

I usually do rinse the canned chickpeas Mish, but it depends on what you are making. If they are going into something that needs to be thickened then not rising them can add some thickening power.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree with GB.  If you are adding them to stew or something like that, I don't rinse (pretty much all canned beans).   For salads or something like that, I always rinse.

Hothouse cukes do have seeds.  English cukes (longer, usually wrapped in plastic) have far less, though not seedless.


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I usually do rinse the canned chickpeas Mish, but it depends on what you are making. If they are going into something that needs to be thickened then not rising them can add some thickening power.


 
Thanks, GB. I was always a litty fuzzy as to why some recipes say rinse, & some don't.


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I agree with GB. If you are adding them to stew or something like that, I don't rinse (pretty much all canned beans). For salads or something like that, I always rinse.
> 
> Hothouse cukes do have seeds. English cukes (longer, usually wrapped in plastic) have far less, though not seedless.


 
Thanks jenny. You read my mind... was going to ask about English cukes. Think I had it backwards regarding which had less seeds.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the information.  I will def. pick me up some pisacchios and chickpeas next time I'm at the market.  I'll even see if the deal has any hummus to see what it taste like too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

if you still want a lil imput on the cuccs, I love a simple summer salad of thin sliced vidallia onion, thick sliced tomato, and sliced cuccs...ad a little cider vineagar, soybean oil, salt and pepper, and chill.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 20, 2006)

Cucumbers...
*Raitha:* Diced, salted, added to fresh yoghurt, with a little cumin powder, a good tbsp of dill, a tbsp of mint and a tbsp of coriander leaf. Well I like a chopped green chilli in it , too, but that's just me!
*Maharashtran Cucumber Salad:* Diced cucumbers, crushed, ready-salted peanuts, 1/4 cup freshly grated coconut,1 finely chopped green chilli pepper (optional)1 tsp black ( yellow if you don't have black) mustard seeds, 1 tbsp ghee or clarified butter or sunflower oil, 1/4 tsp asafoetida powder (optional), 1/2 tsp sugar, salt to taste. Place the diced cucumbers in a bowl. Crush the peanuts and add to the cukes,along with the chillies and peanuts. 
In a small frying pan, heat up the oil, then add the mustard seeds. When they begin to pop, add the asafoetida, stir once and pour over the cucumber mixture. Add the sugar and mix gently to incorporate all the flavours. Allow to stand for 10 minutes then taste for salt - you may, or may not, need a little more.
*Salmon-Cucumber Appetizers*:Cut the cuke into rounds, about 1/4 inch thick. Blend together 1/2 cup fresh parsley, a tbsp fresh dill, a tbsp chopped red onion, a little cream cheese to firm up the sauce. Place a tsp of the parsley/dill/etc sauce on the cucumber round, then a curl of smoked salmon. Top with a caper,or two.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh dear me , I've just posted a dastardly fishie in the Vegetarian forum. My apologies! 
Use a (soft) smoked cheese if you're vegetarian, but eat milk products. 
try with a gently-baked slice of aubergine if you're a vegan.


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> *Maharashtran Cucumber Salad:* Diced cucumbers, crushed, ready-salted peanuts, 1/4 cup freshly grated coconut,1 finely chopped green chilli pepper (optional)1 tsp black ( yellow if you don't have black) mustard seeds, 1 tbsp ghee or clarified butter or sunflower oil, 1/4 tsp asafoetida powder (optional), 1/2 tsp sugar, salt to taste. Place the diced cucumbers in a bowl. Crush the peanuts and add to the cukes,along with the chillies and peanuts.
> In a small frying pan, heat up the oil, then add the mustard seeds. When they begin to pop, add the asafoetida, stir once and pour over the cucumber mixture. Add the sugar and mix gently to incorporate all the flavours. Allow to stand for 10 minutes then taste for salt - you may, or may not, need a little more.


This sounds delicious! I have never heard of asafoetida powder though. What is that?


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 20, 2006)

I love cucumbers and also have them in my garden. All of the recipes mentioned here are the best.  I especially like thin slices of cukes marinated in seasoned rice vinegar, olive oil,  spices of your choice, salt and pepper, and lots of thinly sliced red onion. I make a large bowl of this and keep it in the refrig for snacking, to add to salads, sandwiches, etc.  Try slices of cukes as dippers in your favorite dip --much fewer calories than chips!!  My favorite sandwich:  whole wheat or sliced sourdough bread spread with plain or flavored cream cheese (garlic/onion, herb, smoked salmon, etc.), piled high with the marinated cukes and onions, thin slices of tomato, and avocado! YUMMERS!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 20, 2006)

Try this link for asafoetida: 
http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/Feru_***.html

It is a dried resin used in lots of Indian cuisine(also called Hing), especially with beans, lentils, and split-peas. One of its main properties is as an anti-flatulent. It's taste takes a little getting used to, but I love the stuff!


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2006)

That link didn't work, but thanks for the explanation!


----------

